# Los Angeles Lakers Media Day Pictures



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I cannot find anything but Kobe! lol


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I loathe that #24 jersey!!! :curse:


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Steez said:


> I cannot find anything but Kobe! lol


seems pretty typical


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

looks really weird with that number 24


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

For some reason any pic of Kobe with the #24... I think its photoshopped lol


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is nice Steez. umm who is #15?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Mamadou N'diaye
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=306403


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bye D. George 

And something I picked up from CL.com








LOL


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

HaHaHa Ronny..
Good Pics Cuz


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071925.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED4F353D3E54A4F5159">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071923.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED4121C7438B7A7D204">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071922.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED454A5233BEBED5C90">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071920.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED4F58F03CBD82E2E1B">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071918.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED47FBCF11006490E71">


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071917.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED4CE45171C274B301D">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071915.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED4C4A9EF8CB6CCB254">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071914.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED4CE73554C1AEFE5DC">

<img src="http://cache.gettyimages.com/xc/72071913.jpg?v=1&c=MS_GINS&k=2&d=54DAFB2995215ED426DDE1FEB3235458">


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are some sweet pictures, I just wish there was one of Bynum!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe's weight lifting has sure paid off.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/76/full.getty-72035471ng019_lakers_media__12_55_14_am.jpg">

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/02/full.getty-72035471ng013_lakers_media__12_55_05_am.jpg">

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/d8/full.getty-72035471ng018_lakers_media__12_54_56_am.jpg">

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/21/full.getty-72035471ng017_lakers_media__12_54_45_am.jpg">

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/03/full.getty-72035471ng016_lakers_media__12_54_35_am.jpg">

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/8b/full.getty-72035471ng002_lakers_media__12_11_44_am.jpg">

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/5f/full.getty-72035471ng006_lakers_media__12_12_27_am.jpg">


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

damn, kwame is quite bulky now.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Poor Smush tryin to flex lol


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahahaha, Vlad needs to go back to the short hair.. He looks like Shaggy from scoobie Doo.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/58/full.getty-71973356jo017_nbdl_dfenders_12_17_27_am.jpg">DFenders

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/62/full.getty-71973356jo022_nbdl_dfenders_12_06_30_am.jpg">


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


>


Lamar Still looks sad


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

doesn't look sad to me, maybe he looks sad to you because once you see his pic, you think of his lost child?

kobe definitely looks serious though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol you posted a picture with aaron mckie in it... you trying to call laker fans out for a flame fest? :biggrin:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> [And something I picked up from CL.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I better re-size this for my avatar - Ronnie - Pirate of the La La Land


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is tex winter coming back?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm sorry, but that Ronny pic made my day when I first saw it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

looks like that photographer is taking a picture of number 17's crotch


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum has hit the weights this summer. The kid is getting huge. Good to see most of our players were hittting the gym and are hungry this year.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good pics.

Damn, Kobe looks bigger than Lamar!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe isn't that big. I was afraid he was gonna be as big as he was 2-3 years ago. 

I don't like the number change. The double digit for Kobe just doesn't look right. Employee number 8 looked Sleek. 24 nah. 

Can't be fooling around with your mojo. Gotta lock that mojo in the pocket. 

Everyone looks good can't believe its tha time already.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Dam at first glance at #15 I thought it was KG. 

Where is Sasha? wanna see if he gain any weight.

Look at Kwame's legs, they look like they are ready to pop.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah Kwame looks HUGE. Im sure he will slim down some as he starts running.

Bynum looks like a totally different person. He is starting to fill out and lose some of that softness.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

nice to see odom smiling again.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

could someone please post a link so I can go look at all of the pictures...thank you.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum does look bigger. Good thing!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

SASHA BEFORE:










SASHA AFTER:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Sasha fill out his frame my *** dude is still skinny but looks ripped.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Look how far Bynum has come:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hey, i dont remember him being that skinny.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If you take that picture of Bynum and paste Kwames head on it, it looks like Kwames body....lets just hope that doesnt jinx Bynum.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

video

http://cbs2.com/sports/local_story_276195217.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

is it just me or do the Laker jerseys look different?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> .... because once you see his pic, *you think of his lost child*?


unfortunately, Yes  :angel:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> is it just me or do the Laker jerseys look different?


I don't think they use to have a thin white strap between the Gold and the purple


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah...poor Lamar, what happened to him is so sad, and he may be rich and probably have everything he has ever wanted cuz he is in the NBA, but he is also a human being  
i hope it doesnt affect him during the regular season, then again, who are we to get mad at the fact if it does....
do you guys think the Lakers should give him some time off if they notice an obvious difference in how he plays cuz of the tragedy?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> do you guys think the Lakers should give him some time off if they notice an obvious difference in how he plays cuz of the tragedy?


No. He needs to learn to cope with it and deal with the loss in a constructive way. Dont get me wrong, it is a tragedy beyond my worst dreams, but he needs to move on. He also just had 3 months off. Focusing on basketball will probably help.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

everyone's photos

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...|7||lakers|2233391784121335|0|0|0|0&p=7&tag=1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sean said:


> everyone's photos
> 
> http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...|7||lakers|2233391784121335|0|0|0|0&p=7&tag=1


 There you go Laker Freak.  Gamethread pics.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Sean said:


> everyone's photos
> 
> http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...|7||lakers|2233391784121335|0|0|0|0&p=7&tag=1


Thank you very much, I love looking at these pics!


----------

